# ارجو المساعده ضروري



## الحازم بن احمد (10 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخوكم يرجو منكم المساعده ضروري
حيث انني اعمل 
وفي مجال غير تخصصي
المهم انني هندسة صناعيه ولم اخذ امن صناعي ابدا
وفي الشغل تم توليتي لقسم الامن الصناعي والسلامه المهنيه
وانا لاعرف عنه شيء خالص
وكمان عاملين مناقصه عشان يشترو ادوات الامن 
من خوذ 
وجونتيات وكله
وبجد مش عارف اعمل
ايه افيدوني يا خبراء الامن الصناعي


ازاي ابقى مهندس امن صناعي 
عاوز كل شيء عن الامن الصناعي ساعدوني جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمودالحسيني (10 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ العزيز
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يوجد موقع لمهندس أدم البربري (السلامة والصحة المهنية ) فيه الكثير مما يفيدك بإذن الله وكذلك اهذا الموقع مليئ بما يفيدك بإذن الله


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (11 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي العزيز الحازم بن احمد أرفقت لك ملف به بعض المعلومات آمل أن يفيدك أما بالنسبة إلى أدوات الوقاية الشخصية فيجب في البداية أن تحدد طبيعة العمل والمخاطر التي يتعرض لها العاملين لديك في المنشأة لكي تعرف ما هي أدوات الوقاية الشخصية المناسبة للعاملين وحسب مواصفة كل أداة.


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (11 أغسطس 2009)

محمودالحسيني قال:


> الأخ العزيز
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يوجد موقع لمهندس أدم البربري (السلامة والصحة المهنية ) فيه الكثير مما يفيدك بإذن الله وكذلك اهذا الموقع مليئ بما يفيدك بإذن الله






متشكر على اهتمامك
بس هو فين لينك بتاع 
موقع لمهندس أدم البربري


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (11 أغسطس 2009)

ja'far abu shaikha قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخي العزيز الحازم بن احمد أرفقت لك ملف به بعض المعلومات آمل أن يفيدك أما بالنسبة إلى أدوات الوقاية الشخصية فيجب في البداية أن تحدد طبيعة العمل والمخاطر التي يتعرض لها العاملين لديك في المنشأة لكي تعرف ما هي أدوات الوقاية الشخصية المناسبة للعاملين وحسب مواصفة كل أداة.




اخي اشكرك بشده
بس ايه الفائده من طبيعة العمل
عموما طبيعة العمل في احدي الانفاق
يعني فيها صرف صحي
ومراوح ضخمه
ومواسير الحريق
اعمل ايه بقى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 أغسطس 2009)

الحازم بن احمد قال:


> اخي اشكرك بشده
> بس ايه الفائده من طبيعة العمل
> عموما طبيعة العمل في احدي الانفاق
> يعني فيها صرف صحي
> ...


أخي العزيز :
طبيعة العمل هو اهم شيء لكي نتمكن من مساعدتك
فلكل عمل معداته ومتطلباته الخاصة
فما قلته هو شيء عام المطلوب العمل بكل وضوح وليس المقصود ذكر اسم الشركة


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (12 أغسطس 2009)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> أخي العزيز :
> طبيعة العمل هو اهم شيء لكي نتمكن من مساعدتك
> فلكل عمل معداته ومتطلباته الخاصة
> فما قلته هو شيء عام المطلوب العمل بكل وضوح وليس المقصود ذكر اسم الشركة




اخي انا بعمل في احدي الانفاق الموجوده في مصر


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (20 أغسطس 2009)

انتو فين يا مهندسين
ادخولو بسرعه


----------



## علي الحميد (21 أغسطس 2009)

والله إحنا دخلنا لكن ما وجدناك 

يا أخي الفاضل يجب أن تذكر لنا ماهي الأعمال التي تتم في المناطق التي تحت اشرافك ...

يعني هل هناك لحام .. قص حديد .. أم قص خشب .. أم هناك تنظيف مجاري صرف صحي .. 

حتى نساعدك لازم نعرف ملخص عام عن الأعمال الموجودة ... 

انظر لمثل هذه الأسئلة الرائعة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129046.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146045.html

تم وصف العمل بشكل جيد مكننا من إعطاء الرأي والمساعدة ...


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (23 أغسطس 2009)

طيب ياريت
مواصفات كلا من
خوذه بلاستيك
افرول
سفتي (حذاء)
كمامة ورقيه
جوانتي جلد 
جوانتي مشمع
دي انا عاوزها باسرع وقت ممكن
يارب سترك


----------



## علي الحميد (24 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ الحازم : إن لم يكن في الملف التالي ما يفيدك آمل الرد هنا 
http://ifile.it/rfwqs79/ppe.zip


----------

